# training (working in front of me)



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

when i quarter back and fourth down the field my dog (mollie) walks either behind me or about 10 ft in front of me.... i need her to work out in front of me further, whats your guys advice to get her ta do that??


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I was told to run my dog with bigger running dogs if i want him to run bigger.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

What breed of dog is it??????


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

What breed?
How far do you want it to range?
Age?
Anything else you can provide?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kevin,

If you got the time, get the book "Hunt 'em Up." It focuses on the flushing spaniel and retriever...great information in it.

Planting birds, i.e. clipped pigeons, dizzied, etc. at the distance you want your pup to work helps too. For example, begin planting one off to your left at 5 or 10 yards in front of you, then another to your right at 20 yards in front, then back to the left at 25 or 30. Do this numerous times and the dog will learn his gunrange from left to right and out front. The book describes a great "teaser" method if you have partners that can help.

Finally, work your dog into the wind until she becomes better at quartering. Again, you want the dog to succeed.

Best of luck...

Mike


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Its a yellow lab, 5 months yeah i was looking for a store here in Grand Forks to buy some doves, or pigeons... no luck.... thanx for the help taddy.

Kevin


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A five month old lab is a baby with limited confidence stop and forget about all formal field training and concentrate on two commands hup and come in the yard not the field until he does them both well about 15 minutes a day is enough

"Hup" means sit instantly and stay seated until released. This will allow you to stop the dog and get back into shotgun range. If you use a whistle
one toot to hup two toots to go.

Come is self explanatory.

Labs are not always good about striking out and hunting in the upland let this dog have its head for a season don't worry about quartering until next year the dog is too young and timid which is why its staying close to you. Let it gain confidence and hunt it as often as possible this year.

Quartering exercises are BS anyway dogs soon learn productive routes and follow their nose and instincts anyway.

You can start next year reeling the dog in if necessary, you can bring them in, but you can't normally make them range a farther, let the dog go get birdy..

Find some pheasant roosts and let the dog run wild early in the AM that should help there is nothing better than that for instilling birdiness. Let the dog run wild and fire it up with a lot of "good boys" in an excited tone of voice.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow Bob excellent post im kinda speachless  haha .....thanx man


----------

